#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Hoezo iedere artiest zn eigen Geluidsman

## lampie_01

Hierbij wat foto's van een productie die ik heb laatst heb gedaan bij een grote bruiloft. Die avond waren er allerlei artiesten en tsja, die nemen allemaal hun eigen geluidsman mee.

Zo krijg je dus een enorme mengtafelgaos naast het podium.

Zie de foto's  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Richard

----------


## Didier

Hahaha, wel een grappig gezicht  :Big Grin: 

Duur bruiloftje denk ik zo?

Welke artiesten kwamen er?

alle tape-acts ingeprikt op hoofdact?

----------


## kokkie

Anita Meijer gok ik.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En zeker veel Nederlandstalige shit? Ik zie wat 'bekende' gezichten...Maar in dat circuit is dit dus normaal...Dit vaak omdat ze niet weten hoe een andere set werkt..om het ff kort door de bocht te zeggen...Dat komt weer omdat dat soort B artiesten, over het algemeen, nog al kunnen zeuren...

----------


## GoTMoRe

ik hoop toch dat dat zaaltje een aardige stroomvoorziening had :Big Grin:  Dit redt k nie met mijn 'standard' 2 16A groepen..

----------


## elmer

maar dit zijn ook vaak de artiesten die net even een speciaal galmpje geprogrameerd hebben in hun FX. 

wat dat betreft is Lee towers wel ok, zijn geluidsman komt gewoon aan met zijn mini "nep" midas knalt hem op het podium doet Leen zijn monitors en de front doet de band die er al staat maar! 
lekker simpel! Leen happy met zijn monitors, weinig troep extra dus zaaleigenaar happy.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> wat dat betreft is Lee towers wel ok, zijn geluidsman komt gewoon aan met zijn mini "nep" midas knalt hem op het podium doet Leen zijn monitors en de front doet de band die er al staat maar! 
> lekker simpel! Leen happy met zijn monitors, weinig troep extra dus zaaleigenaar happy.



Ik laat na komende donderdag wel even weten of het inderdaad zo was  :Wink:  Die sjaak moet alleen altijd per se een volgspot hebben, waar ie dat nou weer vandaan haalt. Naja prima, heeft de sjouwturk ook weer wat te doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## elmer

ja zo was ut bij mij, ja die volgspot is waar idd haha.

----------


## Upgrading your system

***samme, dit stond toch zeker wel doorgelust op dezelfde PA?? of had iedere artiest hier ook nog een eigen geluidsetje aan hangen?? in dat geval zijn ze niet lekker  :Big Grin: 

Heb al van alles gezien, maar dit slaat alles

----------


## showband

ach wij spelen ook wel op feestjes dat er 5 of zes tussen acts zijn. Dansgroepje, nedelandstalige zangert, bejende nederlander je weet wel. Nou dan wil het nog wel gebeuren dat als de band al in de auto's stapt dat er nog busjes met tapesetjes naar binnen gereden worden.  :Smile: . De meeste tapesetjes trekken trouwens amper stroom hoor. Zo een rekje met hooguit één eindbak voor monitoring valt best wel mee hoor. En de meeste van die figuren gebruiken tegenwoordig in ears. Dan trekt het niet meer dan één PAR. Dus kun je probleemloos vier van dat soort prive-universums in de main PA inprikken.

Wat wel opvalt is dat die karaoke techs meestal VRE-SE-LIJK *hard* monitoren bij zichzelf. Echt absurde volumes. De hardste 'inprik karaokeset' is volgens mij trouwens die van de Gibson Brothers. [xx(]

----------


## MC Party

Karaoke techs  :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin:

----------


## daantje

lol
zo'n klus heb ik laatst ook gedaan met verschillende artiesten.
george baker --&gt; eigen geluidsman+4 monitoren
hint(idols) --&gt; eigen geluidsman+4 monitoren
DJUMBO --&gt; eigen geluidsman+4 monitoren
marco borsato look-a-like --&gt; eigen geluidsman+4 monitoren
we waren gebroken aan het eind van de avond omdat er ook nog dansvoorstellingen tussen door waren. en overdag waren er ook nog 3 bedrijven voor andere onbekende artiesten. wij hadden de GL2200 mee voor de PA
lol op eind zeiden we ja prik maar in 14 en 15  :Smile: 
voor de cijfer freaken we hebben in totaal met 9 bedrijven samen moeten werken binnen 7 uur
lol
grtz daniël

----------


## ostracized

haha we hadden laatst arne jansen, neemt 4 martin audio toppen mee(12"/1"((?) zet ze neer als side fill(welke, gezien het volume, meteen infill waren :Big Grin: )en op het podium nog even 3 s200's. als je achter het podium langsliep was het bijna harder dan in de zaal [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> maar dit zijn ook vaak de artiesten die net even een speciaal galmpje geprogrameerd hebben in hun FX. 
> 
> wat dat betreft is Lee towers wel ok, zijn geluidsman komt gewoon aan met zijn mini "nep" midas knalt hem op het podium doet Leen zijn monitors en de front doet de band die er al staat maar! 
> lekker simpel! Leen happy met zijn monitors, weinig troep extra dus zaaleigenaar happy.



Hoe bedoel je "nep" Midas?  :-)

----------


## elmer

ok nu ga ik flink commentaar krijgen.

Maar zo'n  verona en Venice zijn nou niet echt midassen maar dat komt niet daar uit de fabriek "rollen" hoor. 

kijk een XL3/XL4/H2000/H3000/H4000 dat zijn midassen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> 
> 
> 
> Hoe bedoel je "nep" Midas?  :-)



Er zijn nog steeds idioten die een echte 40kanaalsbak als een echte midas zien. Beetje overtrokken voor een monitorsetje, maar ja..


En dat koelkastensleepverhaal, doen we hier niet meer aan mee, iedereen krijgt dezelfde mogelijkheden met standaard materiaal.
Midasje, EV of meyer monitoren, sennheiser-mike, en gaan. Wel in overleg schuiven door de eigen man. Staat bij de betere bureaus al standaard in t contract.
En dan het allerleukste : met een eigen zender komen die net precies op jouw frequentie zit...

----------


## Watt Xtra

wel eens met Alex van "een bosje rooie rozen" gewerkt, komt netjes inprikken met een setje kabels en met welgeteld 1 monitor op het podium!! vraagt de tech waar hij stroom kan krijgen waar hij mag inprikken en met 5 min. staat de zaal op zijn kop. war dan wel weer is, ze zijn er met 6 man!! 1 tech, 1 drager, 1 voor het outfit van Alex, zijn vrouw? nog iemand, de chauffeur? en hijzelf!!

----------


## test12

Zo zie je maar weer vele handen maken licht werk.

gr. Herman

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> maar dit zijn ook vaak de artiesten die net even een speciaal galmpje geprogrameerd hebben in hun FX.



Zorg dat je een goede effectenbak bij je hebt en je kan ieder galmpje maken.
In het ergste geval extra kabels uit de mixer laten steken en alleen een extra effectenbak eraan hangen.

Ik zie niet waarom men zo moeilijk moet doen, als het makkelijk kan. [xx(]

----------


## showband

Als alles sgoed gaat is het makkelijk.

Als je ook wel eens op parties met raveland DJ's moet werken of inprikken op een wielerrondesysteem. Dan is een goede EQ handig.  :Smile:  Een backup afspeler heb je alleen nodig als je hem niet mee hebt [xx(] Een aanwezige galm programmeren X 5 minuten x 140 optredens per jaar = 12 x uurtarief verspelen. Koop je zo een galm voor die al ingestelt staat. Eigen monitors/inears met mengtafel en microfoon maakt dat de artiest gewoon direct kan entertainen. Als je een half uurtje zingt is een nummer voor de soundcheck verbruiken gelijk aan 10% van je optreden verspillen.

En laten we eerlijk zijn. Voor de tarieven die bandartiesten kosten mogen ze ook wel 100% betrouwbaar geluid leveren. Is nog goed voor de werkgelegenheid ook.  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Wat wel opvalt is dat die karaoke techs meestal VRE-SE-LIJK hard monitoren bij zichzelf. Echt absurde volumes. De hardste 'inprik karaokeset' is volgens mij trouwens die van de Gibson Brothers.



Tja..De Gibsons worden ook oud... :Wink:  Die draaien ff uit mijn hoofd met wat EAW SM84 of Turbo Sound...Ik weet dat de geluidsman van de Gibsons er ook niet echt blij mee is...

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ik zie niet waarom men zo moeilijk moet doen, als het makkelijk kan. [xx(]



Als tape artiest heb je maar een half uurtje, dus vanaf het begin moet het staan. Je krijgt geen uur om te soundchecken, alleen ff een lijn checkje naar de zaal en ff wat roepen door de mic en luisteren of de eventuele monitors het doen. Je wilt dus zo veel mogelijk vastigheid net zoals de artiest dat wil. 
De mix tussen de (orkest)band, zang en galmpje moet in het ieder geval over de monitoring gelijk goed zijn om een artiest zich zeker te laten voelen. Dus een tafeltje wat je goed kent en de juiste galm zijn een must, net zoals de mic en de (fl)oortjes, want niet alles klinkt hetzelfde (dan zouden we het forum wel kunnen opdoeken). Dan heb je in de eerste 2 nummers nog wat tijd om je EQ die je op de zaal zet nog een beetje in te regelen en dan moet het toch echt helemaal staan en kun je je showtje afmaken.
Oftewel spullen die je kent zijn belangrijk, voor jezelf om fijn te werken en voor de artiest, als jij het in de hand hebt staat hij een stuk fijner op het podium en als je 3 optredens op een avond moet doen is het veel makkelijker om ff die 2 kistjes uit je auto te halen, naar binnen te rijden, 2 lijntjes erin en spelen dan dat je iedere keer weer een galmpje moet instellen op een ander apparaat, je MD spelers de ene keer links staan en dan weer rechts en je het eerste optreden op een XL4 doet en de laatste op een dynacord. En dat je ondertussen nog ff de kleedkamer en parkeerplaats checked en zorgt dat de spa blauw op het podium staat. 
'Karaoke Tech' zoals het hier genoemd werd vergt soms andere vaardigheden dan alleen geluidmixen. Het technische niveau ligt lager dan dat je een bandje staat te mixen, maar sociale vaardigheden, communicatie en helder denken om problemen op te lossen is hier veel belangrijker.

En als jullie Bas (de geluidsman van Leen)nog eens tegenkomen, doe hem dan maar de groeten!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> 
> 
> En als jullie Bas (de geluidsman van Leen)nog eens tegenkomen, doe hem dan maar de groeten!



Echt wel, en vooral de hartelijke.
gerard

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Wat wel opvalt is dat die karaoke techs meestal VRE-SE-LIJK *hard* monitoren bij zichzelf. Echt absurde volumes. De hardste 'inprik karaokeset' is volgens mij trouwens die van de Gibson Brothers. [xx(]



Die drummer kan ook echt niet veel meer horen met de volumes die ze op het podium produceren... is alweer even geleden maar ik was toch zeer blij dat ik m'n doppen bij had [xx(]

Maak maar een lijstje met die al dan niet hartelijke groeten, lever ik het donderdag in.

----------


## joe

> citaat:En dan het allerleukste : met een eigen zender komen die net precies op jouw frequentie zit...



 :Frown:  :Frown:  En dan nog uitproberen of het lukt [V]

Laatst een feestje gehad met Hollywood Boulevard, we begonnen netjes met 10 zenders en mij werd verteld dat het er 14 zouden worden(een aantal tape acts). niet dus... stond dus foh te mixen en frequenties uit te rekenen te gelijk [V]het eind totaal kwam op 26 zenders.
Het leuke was ook nog dat ze op het laatst met zijn allen op het podium kwamen om het slotlied te zingen, dus zenders/frequenties delen zat er niet in.

Vraagje: hoe gaan jullie hiermee om?
Wie heeft er de leiding over de frequenties? 
(gaan we er wel even vanuit dat er geen zender tech aanwezig is)

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> 
> Vraagje: hoe gaan jullie hiermee om?
> Wie heeft er de leiding over de frequenties? 
> (gaan we er wel even vanuit dat er geen zender tech aanwezig is)



ff nieuw topic voor openen....

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Didier_
> 
> Hahaha, wel een grappig gezicht 
> 
> Duur bruiloftje denk ik zo?
> 
> Welke artiesten kwamen er?
> 
> alle tape-acts ingeprikt op hoofdact?



Uhh, een aardige stapel

- Cor Wolters
- Piet Veerman
- Donna Lynton and the Glamour Girls
- Michael Jackson Act
- Elz Bakker
- Thomas Berge
 en nog een paar B-artiesten

grtz Richard

----------


## Henk de geluidsman

Volgens mij is het ook weer een stuk politiek wat ik daar zie.
Belachelijk, weet je weer waarom geluidsmensen maar half serieus worden genomen. En iedereen gewoon doorlullen over merken, [V][V][V]

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> ok nu ga ik flink commentaar krijgen.
> 
> Maar zo'n  verona en Venice zijn nou niet echt midassen maar dat komt niet daar uit de fabriek "rollen" hoor. 
> 
> kijk een XL3/XL4/H2000/H3000/H4000 dat zijn midassen.



Dit vind ik ook maar een beetje idioot hoor...

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> ...



Ben ik volledig mee eens.

----------


## Henk de geluidsman

Ik ben benieuwd onder welke ziektebeeld dit valt.
Je staat er belachelijk bij  met veel te veel verschillende geluidsapparatuur, op een bruiloft nota bene, en wat doen de geluidsmannen?
Over hun apparatuur praten.......  Midas dit, Sennheisser zo, Martin hier, D&B daar,  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Ja ik verdien ook mijn brood met licht en geluidsverhuur, maar heb geen een of andere verslaving aan geluidsapparatuur.

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Henk de geluidsman_
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd onder welke ziektebeeld dit valt.
> Je staat er belachelijk bij  met veel te veel verschillende geluidsapparatuur, op een bruiloft nota bene, en wat doen de geluidsmannen?
> Over hun apparatuur praten.......  Midas dit, Sennheisser zo, Martin hier, D&B daar, 
> Ja ik verdien ook mijn brood met licht en geluidsverhuur, maar heb geen een of andere verslaving aan geluidsapparatuur.



Ik denk dat het tijd wordt dat jij iets met licht moet gaan doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## elmer

ik bedoel dit enigzins negatief! maar eigenlijk komen die budget series behoorlijk kwaliteit te kort om het plaatje midas te mogen dragen! als ik me niet vergis komen ze ook niet uit de fabriek van midas zelf.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:En dan het allerleukste : met een eigen zender komen die net precies op jouw frequentie zit...
> ...



Nou uh, gewoon... overleggen. Als je als tapeset tech. ergens binnen komt moet je wel meer dingen regelen. Is me vaak zat gebeurd dat ik met een zangeres binnen kwam die als finale act op ging treden, en dat mijn zender precies in de band van de reverse zat. 

Met een beetje pech gebruik je dan een draadloze mic uit een andere band van het bedrijf wat er al staat. Met nog meer pech moet je gewoon met een draadje werken (kent u hem nog...)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Als tape artiest heb je maar een half uurtje, dus vanaf het begin moet het staan. Je krijgt geen uur om te soundchecken, alleen ff een lijn checkje naar de zaal en ff wat roepen door de mic en luisteren of de eventuele monitors het doen. Je wilt dus zo veel mogelijk vastigheid net zoals de artiest dat wil. 
> De mix tussen de (orkest)band, zang en galmpje moet in het ieder geval over de monitoring gelijk goed zijn om een artiest zich zeker te laten voelen. Dus een tafeltje wat je goed kent en de juiste galm zijn een must, net zoals de mic en de (fl)oortjes, want niet alles klinkt hetzelfde (dan zouden we het forum wel kunnen opdoeken). Dan heb je in de eerste 2 nummers nog wat tijd om je EQ die je op de zaal zet nog een beetje in te regelen en dan moet het toch echt helemaal staan en kun je je showtje afmaken.
> Oftewel spullen die je kent zijn belangrijk, voor jezelf om fijn te werken en voor de artiest, als jij het in de hand hebt staat hij een stuk fijner op het podium en als je 3 optredens op een avond moet doen is het veel makkelijker om ff die 2 kistjes uit je auto te halen, naar binnen te rijden, 2 lijntjes erin en spelen dan dat je iedere keer weer een galmpje moet instellen op een ander apparaat, je MD spelers de ene keer links staan en dan weer rechts en je het eerste optreden op een XL4 doet en de laatste op een dynacord. En dat je ondertussen nog ff de kleedkamer en parkeerplaats checked en zorgt dat de spa blauw op het podium staat. 
> 'Karaoke Tech' zoals het hier genoemd werd vergt soms andere vaardigheden dan alleen geluidmixen. Het technische niveau ligt lager dan dat je een bandje staat te mixen, maar sociale vaardigheden, communicatie en helder denken om problemen op te lossen is hier veel belangrijker.



Ik zie heel het probleem niet, ik zie het als een uitdaging en dat ik een keer wat meer verdien zeg maar...Dat ik een keer mijn spullen in de auto kan laten...En ik ben van mening als je met spullen van een ander kunt werken, je goed over komt...Als ik ergens binnen kom en er staat een of andere bagger installatie, dan wordt het anders...Maar de betere merken Soundcraft, Midas, DDA, A&H, Crest, Lexicon, TC enz...draai ik mijn hand niet voor om...Máár, das per persoon verschillend...

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> ik bedoel dit enigzins negatief! maar eigenlijk komen die budget series behoorlijk kwaliteit te kort om het plaatje midas te mogen dragen! als ik me niet vergis komen ze ook niet uit de fabriek van midas zelf.



Dus wat jij zegt is dat een Midas Venice of Verona bullshittafels zijn die superslecht klinken?  :-D  Da's een goeie  :-D

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> ...



Nee, hij zegt dat de goedkopere series niet de kwaliteit evenaren van een XL4 en daarom het midas-logo niet mogen hebben. No shit he, ooit het prijsverschil gezien  :Big Grin:

----------


## elmer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jadjong_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> ...



inderdaad dat zeg ik ja, en natuurlijk een Midas kost een paar centen maar dan heb je ook wat! persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat het jammer is dat je van die kleine "midasjes" kan kopen, hadden ze nooit moeten doen, het is toch iets waar je jezelf mee associert en das toch jammer van zo'n merk als Midas. 
Bouw dan die tafeltjes onder een andere merknaam bv, dan blijft een Midas iets exclusiefs

----------


## Gast1401081

gelul van een dronken aardbei. 
Die mini-tafels (alhoewel een verona toch wel wat ruimte heeft) is een supersterke zet geweest. Met de reputatie vanm de grote broers een stuk markt, en dus winst aantrekken is altijd nog het doel geweest van iedere ondernemer. Daarnaast klinken die kleine zusjes echt niet slecht, kan ik uit ervaring mededelen. 

En ik zie dezelfde foto's al voor me met allemaal 40kanaals 3-en en 4-en...

de common-rail-diesel ( uitvinding van F1-ferrari-fiat) is nu toch ook wereldwijd de standaard in diesels?

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> gelul van een dronken aardbei. 
> Die mini-tafels (alhoewel een verona toch wel wat ruimte heeft) is een supersterke zet geweest. Met de reputatie vanm de grote broers een stuk markt, en dus winst aantrekken is altijd nog het doel geweest van iedere ondernemer. Daarnaast klinken die kleine zusjes echt niet slecht, kan ik uit ervaring mededelen. 
> 
> En ik zie dezelfde foto's al voor me met allemaal 40kanaals 3-en en 4-en...
> 
> de common-rail-diesel ( uitvinding van F1-ferrari-fiat) is nu toch ook wereldwijd de standaard in diesels?



Ben ik volledig mee eens!!  Iemand die zoiets beweerd, bedoelt dat het pas goed is wanneer het groot en log is en veeeeeeeel knoppen heeft  :-)  Waarom zou nu plots de kwaliteit van een "kleinere" Midas zoooooveel slechter zijn dan die van een "grotere"???  Je hebt ook een Mercedes A C E en S klasse è.  En die A en C heeft verdomd goeie kwaliteit aan boord  :-D

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> inderdaad dat zeg ik ja, en natuurlijk een Midas kost een paar centen maar dan heb je ook wat! persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat het jammer is dat je van die kleine "midasjes" kan kopen, hadden ze nooit moeten doen, het is toch iets waar je jezelf mee associert en das toch jammer van zo'n merk als Midas. 
> Bouw dan die tafeltjes onder een andere merknaam bv, dan blijft een Midas iets exclusiefs



Ik persoonlijk haal altijd de logo's van mijn spullen of plak ze af. Als er iets Géén overweging bij apparatuur op een productie is, is het wel de herkomst. Helaas veel te vaak zie je totaal minderwaardig spul op het toneel omdat het volgens de merknaam 'goed spul' is. 

even eenvoudig gesteld: Als die kleine midasjes wél in een hoek van de orginele fabriek waren gebouwd waren ze dan beter? Als er een andere sticker op die kleine midasjes zat. Was jij blij, maar denk je dat ze dan anders zouden functioneren? 

Dit is echt het gelul van mensen die een volkswagen kopen omdat ze een skoda niets vinden. [} :Smile: ]

----------


## elmer

er worden weinig slechte producten gemaakt en alles is naar zijn geld. en absoluut een venice klinkt goed!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Er zijn maar 4 merken die erg veel gebruikt worden...En het gaat nog steeds om smaak...Ik vind een Midas ook lekker klinken...Maar heb laatst een A&H geprobeerd....ook goed...Daar tegen vond ik de GB4 tegenvallen...Zo is het atijd wat...

Maar, lang verhaal kort..het gaat nog steeds over het inplug verhaal...

----------


## ruurd

hey,

ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, maar is deze discussie wel de moeite waard?

kijk, als je een liveset moet draaien dan wordt de kwaliteit van het geluid voor het grootste  geluid niet bepaalt door de mengtafel, maar vooral wat de technicus doet met die tafel (mixen). Natuurlijk zijn er verschillen tusen tafels. Is niet erg, maar die verschillen zijn (in verhouding) erg klein.

Zorg eerst maar dat wat je in die mengtafel stopt goed is. Dáár ontbreekt het nog wel eens aan, en het lijkt me een beetje raar om dan te zeggen: Jah, ik had geen midas xl4, of wat dan ook, tot mijn beschikking.

Qua gebruikersgemak kun je zeggen: iedereen zijn eigen ding. Iedereen heeft wel een bepaalde tafel die hij het fijnst vind werken, of een bepaald merk. Maar een goede techniekus kan met alle mengtafels overweg. Dat vind de baas ook fijner  :Wink: 

wat ik wil zeggen: Je kunt wel een geweldige tafel hebben, maar als je er niet de goede dingen mee doet,  heb je er nog niets aan. Je kunt soms een wat "mindere" mengtafel hebben, maar als vervolgens de de zanger van de band niet te horen is, ligt dat echt niet aan die tafel, maar wél aan die technicus die dat ding bediend.

(amen)

----------


## Tofke78

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ruurd_
> 
> hey,
> 
> ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, maar is deze discussie wel de moeite waard?
> 
> kijk, als je een liveset moet draaien dan wordt de kwaliteit van het geluid voor het grootste  geluid niet bepaalt door de mengtafel, maar vooral wat de technicus doet met die tafel (mixen). Natuurlijk zijn er verschillen tusen tafels. Is niet erg, maar die verschillen zijn (in verhouding) erg klein.
> 
> Zorg eerst maar dat wat je in die mengtafel stopt goed is. Dáár ontbreekt het nog wel eens aan, en het lijkt me een beetje raar om dan te zeggen: Jah, ik had geen midas xl4, of wat dan ook, tot mijn beschikking.
> ...



Klopt volledig. Zo heb ik al eens iemand een bandoptreden horen verzorgen met Meyer en het trok op geen zak omdat de MDs / CDs die men gebruikte zoooooo slecht waren.  Ligt het dan aan Meyer?  Ik denk het niet.

----------


## SM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ruurd_
> 
> hey,
> 
> ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, maar is deze discussie wel de moeite waard?
> 
> kijk, als je een liveset moet draaien dan wordt de kwaliteit van het geluid voor het grootste  geluid niet bepaalt door de mengtafel, maar vooral wat de technicus doet met die tafel (mixen). Natuurlijk zijn er verschillen tusen tafels. Is niet erg, maar die verschillen zijn (in verhouding) erg klein.
> 
> Zorg eerst maar dat wat je in die mengtafel stopt goed is. Dáár ontbreekt het nog wel eens aan, en het lijkt me een beetje raar om dan te zeggen: Jah, ik had geen midas xl4, of wat dan ook, tot mijn beschikking.
> ...




Er zijn geluidsmensen die dingen doen en dan met een collega staan te praten van: Geen idee wat ik er nog aan moet veranderen, maar het blijft een beetje plat klinken op zo'n (insert brand name here). Tegen de tijd dat je dat ook eens zelf ervaren hebt zul je merken dat verschillen tussen tafels groot genoeg zijn om bij grotere / serieuzere dingen echt een verschil te maken. Een ander punt is dan of je ook daadwerkelijk gaat zeiken, c.q. een andere tafel eisen. De betere technici denken dan: ach, geluid doen op een mackie is soms best een uitdaging. 

Sebas

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jadjong_
> ...



Wat een onzin, ik denk niet dat Midas nu opeens minder XL4's is gaan verkopen omdat ze onder de zelfde naam ook een Venice uitbrengen. In tegendeel! Commercieel is het een gewoon een goeie zet geweest.

Wat je nu wel ziet is dat elk ' hobby-bob-bedrijf' op zijn website kan vermelden (en dat ook doet) dat ze met Midas tafels werken. Inmiddels hecht je dus wel iets minder waarde aan die naam en neem je een bedrijf dat nu een Midas heeft niet opeens serieuzer. 

Maar goed, neemt niet weg dat ze een heel leuk tafel voor een leuke prijs op de markt hebben gebracht.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als tape artiest heb je maar een half uurtje, dus vanaf het begin moet het staan. Je krijgt geen uur om te soundchecken, alleen ff een lijn checkje naar de zaal en ff wat roepen door de mic en luisteren of de eventuele monitors het doen. Je wilt dus zo veel mogelijk vastigheid net zoals de artiest dat wil. 
> ...



Volgens mij zit de gemiddels band waar je op door prikt er echt niet op te wachten dat ik 8 kanaaltjes van zijn mengtafel leen. Daar komt bij dat het optreden van een tape artiest vaak begint gelijk naar een ander optreden. Met je eigen setje kan je alvast je optreden voorbereiden en appartuur testen/inregelen, een bandje/bedrijf wat er al staat met een mengtafel wordt niet blij als jij alvast je galmpje gaat inregelen op hun tafel als ze nog bezig zijn met hun eigen optreden.

Maar goed, ook hier geldt weer, in overleg is alles mogelijk.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

[offtopic]





> Die sjaak moet alleen altijd per se een volgspot hebben, waar ie dat nou weer vandaan haalt.





En zo werd ik eens 1 uur van te voren opgetrommeld voor meneer Leen. Het was een "simpel" verjaardagsfeestje...  :Big Grin:   :Cool: 

[/offtopic]

Blijf het jammer vinden dat met dat soort gelegenheden iedereen altijd zegt collegeaal te zijn, maar ondertussen zo onwijs veel bla bla heeft, ik heb dat en dat en dat en dat gedaan en ik werk met zus en zo, en ondertussen zie je hem snel voor zijn Behringer delay gaan staan om zijn vehaal niet meteen belachelijk te maken

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Hoezo dit soort B artiesten. Nederlandstalige zangers zijn anders nu wel even helemaal in!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Hoezo dit soort B artiesten. Nederlandstalige zangers zijn anders nu wel even helemaal in!



Iets wat in is, wil niet zeggen dat het ineens A artiesten zijn...

----------


## Martin-vdB

Sorry dat ik het zeg maar ik zou me eigen doodschamen als technicus wanneer ik naast de al
...-tig aanwezige sets de mijne er persé tussen moet hebben.

Triest gewoon  :Frown:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> Sorry dat ik het zeg maar ik zou me eigen doodschamen als technicus wanneer ik naast de al
> ...-tig aanwezige sets de mijne er persé tussen moet hebben.
> 
> Triest gewoon



Heb je wel ervaring met tape-acts?????

Als je je eigen set bij hebt (ik bedoel dus niet het front setje) werkt het gewoon 100x fijner als je je eigen tafeltje, mixer, monitors en ander spul kan gebruiken.

Het is hier al eerder gezecht, vooral als je er 2 of 3 op n avond hebt, is ff je kistje uit de bus pakken, sneller dan apparatuur inregelen. Ook vind de artiest het over het algemeen fijner als er voor hem bekende spullen aan de zijkant staan, en bekende monitoren voor zn neus liggen. Dan staat hij gewoon met n zekerder gevoel op het podium. Kun je zeikerig vinden of niet, maar zo is het nu eenmaal.

----------


## Martin-vdB

> Heb je wel ervaring met tape-acts?????



Nee, gelukkig heel weinig. Ik hou me voornamelijk met levende muziek bezig.





> Het is hier al eerder gezecht, vooral als je er 2 of 3 op n avond hebt, is ff je kistje uit de bus pakken, sneller dan apparatuur inregelen.



Een tape-act bestaat over het algemeen uit één (1!) zanger/zangeres en een stereo signaaltje van de CD/MD/DAT-speler. Dat zijn dus 3 ingangs-kanaaltjes te sturen naar een monitor en de zaal. Dat zijn *ten hoogste* 4 uitgangen als je de monitors stereo wilt hebben. Het kan aan mij liggen maar als je dat als technicus niet aankan op elke willekeurige set dan mag je je naar mijn mening geen technicus noemen. *Je maakt mij niet wijs dat 3 kanalen inregelen meer tijd kost dan "effe" een andere set neer te zetten.*





> Ook vind de artiest het over het algemeen fijner als er voor hem bekende spullen aan de zijkant staan, en bekende monitoren voor zn neus liggen. Dan staat hij gewoon met n zekerder gevoel op het podium. Kun je zeikerig vinden of niet, maar zo is het nu eenmaal.



Nee, heb ik begrip voor maar zorg dan als artiest dat je een goede technicus hebt die met je meegaat en je die zorgen ontneemt.

Let wel, ik heb ook op hele vage shows gestaan en dan bouw ik ook soms nog wel alsnog m'n eigen spullen op maar dat is dan meer omdat de "huis-PA" op sterven na dood is. Dus 2 sets kan ik begrijpen maar zoveel als dat er op die foto's staan?!?!?!? Kom op zeg!

----------


## Carl

> zorg dan als artiest dat je een goede technicus hebt die met je meegaat en je die zorgen ontneemt.



Da's het probleem, die zijn er bijna niet!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rock On

> Dus 2 sets kan ik begrijpen maar zoveel als dat er op die foto's staan?!?!?!? Kom op zeg!



Er is ook al eerder aangehaald dat tape-acs meestal 3 of meer shows op een avond doen, dus er is over het alsgemeen geen set die er langer als 2 uur staat! Er is simpelweg geen tijd om vern#%kte instellingen weer recht te draaien. Uitgekweeld? Inpakken en wegwezen!
En daarnaast worden er af en toe trucjes uitgehaald met de kanalen, ik heb een set gebouwd voor een duo waarbij elke mic werd gesplit in 3 kanalen: één voor het front, één voor de in-ears en één voor de floortjes. Komt de klank in de zaal zeker ten goede! Want je hoeft niet naar de floors te eq-en. Dus kanalen over is ook niet altijd het geval!

Volgens mij is het meeste hier wel over gezegd ondertussen........ Of spreek ik voor mijn beurt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

> Een tape-act bestaat over het algemeen uit één (1!) zanger/zangeres en een stereo signaaltje van de CD/MD/DAT-speler. Dat zijn dus 3 ingangs-kanaaltjes...



Vaak wordt alleen de microfoon al naar 2 of heel soms zelfs 3 kanalen gesplitst voor FOH en monitor. Het "monitorkanaal" krijgt dan zijn eigen instellingen op de EQ etc. In jou geval gebruiken we dan toch al mooi 6 kanalen.

Ik heb een "tapeact" gedaan met een zanger en zangeres die naast de tape ook nog een keyboard en gitaar hadden. 4 kanalen mic, 4 kanalen MD, 4 kanalen keyboard en 2 kanalen gitaar zit ik al op 14 kanalen voor deze act. Nu is dit waarschijnlijk een uitzondering omdat tapeacts vaak niet zelf nog een instrument meespelen maar het geeft wel aan wat je in deze aparte wereld tegen kan komen.

----------


## lifesound

14 volledige kanalen? En dat doe je allemaal op je eentje?
Respect hoor, ik heb maar 10 vingers. Voor mij maximaal 10 kanalen aub.


Een standaard muziekgroep zit zonder problemen aan 14 kanalen.
Dat is nog maar het begin.
Dan spreek ik over drum-bas-gitaar-zang.

Komen er dan nog wat extra gitaren en keyboards bij durft het al naar 20 kanalen te gaan. Nog wat strijkers en blazers erbij ...

En toch krijgen ook wij geen uur soundcheck.
Met wat geluk heb je 20 minuten change-over. Dat is dus afbraak vorige groep, opbouw en soundcheck.
En toch lukt het ons dan een degelijke sound neer te zetten. Zelfs als we zelf geen mengtafel meehebben.
Waarom? Omdat je door veel op de baan te zijn met een band, je de instelling leert kennen. En door op veel verschillende mengtafels te werken, je die ook leert kennen.

Als jullie dan spreken over 2 tot 3 shows per avond...
Begin ik me toch vragen te stellen bij de geloofwaardigheid van de nood aan een eigen mengtafel voor tape-acts.

En ja, ook wij doen regelmatig monitors vanuit de zaal.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

er staat nergens dat mensen niet met ander mans spul kunnen werken
er staat nergens dat we perce onze eigen tafel willen
er staat nergens dat dat we niet met ander spul kunnen werken
er staat nergens dat we het teveel moeite vinden om met andermans spul te werken,

HET IS ALLEEN MAKKELIJKER!!! 

Dus waarom zou je dat dan niet doen?

Ik heb zelf vaak genoeg in de zaal de tape act staan uit te mixen, omdat het podium alleen via een stampvolle dampende feesttent te vinden was.
Of over andermans set, omdat het in dat geval wel makkelijker was.

Maar waarom niet je eigen rackje mee naar binnen, als je dat zelf fijner vindt werken? Noem me die rede maar eens dan.......!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Sterker nog, waarom je rackje in de auto laten staan wanneer je met een artiest bent die daarvoor geld betaald? Of geef je spontaan korting wanneer op locatie blijkt dat de set die daar staat gewoon prima te gebruiken is? 

De mengtafel van de act die er al staat is vaak te vol. En mochten er dan nog andere tape-acts ingepland staan: die zijn 20 minuten van tevoren pas aanwezig en zijn 10 minuten na hun act weer opgeruimd onderweg naar de volgende klus. Dus er is helemaal geen keuze, je laad uit, draait je MD en bent weer weg. Niet meer zeuren!  :Wink:

----------


## lightj.

niet alleen nederlandstalige artieste brengen hun eigen taperackje mee
kijk ma op evenemeten zoals festivals zie je ze dikwils genoeg sleuren met een front- en monitortafel en hun eigen monitor en micset.
terwijl er een perfect pa staat.
maar het is wel te zot om met een taperackje te gaan slepen als er een goeie pa aaanwezig is.
en als je de pa niet goed vind vind je het eindgeluid ook niet goed.

----------


## berolios

> niet alleen nederlandstalige artieste brengen hun eigen taperackje mee







> kijk ma op evenemeten zoals festivals zie je ze dikwils genoeg sleuren met een front- en monitortafel en hun eigen monitor en micset.
> terwijl er een perfect pa staat.
> maar het is wel te zot om met een taperackje te gaan slepen als er een goeie pa aaanwezig is.
> en als je de pa niet goed vind vind je het eindgeluid ook niet goed.





De bands die op festivals hun eigen spullen meenemen zijn meestal de grotere jongens, gewoon vanwege het budget. En deze bands doen dit vooral om de volgende redenen:
[LIST][*]betrouwbaardheid van hun eigen systeem (niet dat de huis-PA per definitie slecht is, maar je begrijp wat ik bedoel)[*]snellere opbouw/ombouw[*]sneller goede sound (zeg maar gewoon vanaf het begin)[*]stabiele sound (vinden artiesten ook heel prettig), omdat ze elke dag met dezelfde spullen spelen[*]overzicht van de infrastructuur (niet onbelangrijk bij fouten zoeken)[/LIST]
Verder is het vaak vooral een kwestie van budget en van de 'geldende normen'. In het tape-act circuit is het inderdaad gewoon dat je je eigen spullen meeneemt en gebruikt. Een heel extreme anekdote van een collega: op een bedrijfsfeest H3000 op monitors en XL-4 op FOH: een aantal tape-acts in de show; met uitzondering van één techneut gaven deze allemaal de voorkeur aan hun eigen tape-rackje (omdat we hier gewend aan zijn).

Aan de andere kant werk ik zelf veel voor bigbands, daarbij zit je dus snel aan de 40+ kanalen. In dit circuit is het dus helemaal niet gewoon dat je op een 'festival-setting' je eigen spullen meeneemt, om precies te zijn hebben we nog nóóit onze eigen tafel meegenomen naar een festival.

Nou goed, ik denk dat er alles wel over gezegd is ondertussen. De ene doet het zus, de ander zo. En ik moet een aantal mensen hier ook gelijk geven: gemak dient de mens; en als je klant daar graag voor betaald, wie ben jij dan om daar tegenin te gaan?

----------


## Gast1401081

> 14 volledige kanalen? En dat doe je allemaal op je eentje?
> Respect hoor, ik heb maar 10 vingers. Voor mij maximaal 10 kanalen aub.



Toch bouwen soundcraft, midas en yamaha 48 en 56 frames... En er schijnen er al 192 kanals multilayers te zijn. Zo uit de doos...

Laten we wel wezen: een tape-act bestaat bij de gratie van een half uur, inpakken wegwezen en volgende gig. Daar zit m de winst. En aangezien deze branch nog steeds over geld gaat...met andere woorden : De technicus van dienstr wordt in eerste instantie beoordeeld of-ie op tijd klaar staat bij de volgende gig, en in 2e instantie of de band met de artiest goed is. 

En in allerlaatste instantie op zn technische kwaliteit. Want op 7 van de 8 gigs staan die jongens hun éigen (pre-ingeregelde) setje in de clip te jagen. 
De goeie uiteraard niet te na gesproken... Maar die doen t ook pas 30 jaar of zo...

----------


## vasco

> 14 volledige kanalen? En dat doe je allemaal op je eentje?
> Respect hoor, ik heb maar 10 vingers. Voor mij maximaal 10 kanalen aub.



Dank voor het respect maar ik zit ook, net als vele ander hier, achter 48 of 56 kanaals tafels in een theater met 16 zenders in de lucht en een compleet orkest dat speelt. Kan ik niet meer met 10 kanalen aan komen en zelfs geen 14  :Wink: 

Zoals Mac al aangeeft, ze bouwen tafels niet in grote formaten omdat de beperking 10 vingers zijn (wat moeten we anders nog met de 88 toetsen op een piano) maar omdat er genoeg andere configuratie's dan tapeartiesten zijn die meer dan dat nodig hebben. Ik gaf al aan dat deze "tapeact" wel wat bijzonder was (en ze speelde de hele avond) normaal ben je met 6 kanalen wel klaar.

Een soundcheck in een theater heb ik gelukkig toch wel wat meer dan een uur voor. Musicals zijn dan ook wat anders dan een festival met 10 bands of een tapeact.

----------


## Outline

Heb al meerdere malen voor diverse bekende Tape Acts gewerkt en geloof me dat niets lekkerder werkt dan je eigen set! Al zo vaak meegemaakt dat er (volgens contract) D&B zou moeten staan en dat er bijv. Peavey of 'n goedkope HK-set staat...

Met je eigen spul: neerzetten, aansluiten, ff checken en gaan! En ook zo weer weg...

Wat die galm betreft: er zijn diverse artiesten die door bijv. De Wisseloord een galm op hun eigen specifieke stem laten maken. En die heeft dus niet iedereen...

Heb trouwens ook het snelste inpriksetje van Nederland gemaakt: stroom erin, 2 lijntjes eruit en binnen 3 min na binnenkomst kunnen draaien! Mede mogelijk gemaakt door Yamaha, BSS, Sony, Sennheiser en 'n echte Goose.

Moet eerlijk gezegd wel zeggen dat ik klaar ben hiero! Want 't gaat hier op precies dezelfde manier als op de gemiddelde klus met meerdere acts: alleen preken voor de eigen parochie (wat ik hier ook even gedaan heb). Maar over het algemeen moet iedereeen zelf weten wat en hoe hij het doet. Zolang ik m'n werk maar kan doen en na afloop een tevreden klant ( DE ARTIEST) heb. Want 4 van de 5 mensen in de zaal heeft toch geen benul van hoe het klinkt en/of zou moeten klinken. Daar lopen we alleen zelf over te klagen. En dan nog: smaken verschillen! Ik ben m'n buurman niet en hij is ook diens buurman niet! Dus...
Waarmee overigens NIET gezegd is dat je maar wat aan moet klooien...

Punt duidelijk?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Heb trouwens ook het snelste inpriksetje van Nederland gemaakt: stroom erin, 2 lijntjes eruit en binnen 3 min na binnenkomst kunnen draaien! Mede mogelijk gemaakt door Yamaha, BSS, Sony, Sennheiser en 'n echte Goose.



Niet om het een of ander...jij bent niet de enigste die dat zo snel kan...Maarrrrr...Als je in de winter na een lange rit ineens in de warme zaal staat, kun je het met MD & CD schudden....Ook dat werkt niet altijd...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Weekje geleden kwam Anita Meyer inprikken, die kerel had een rackje met daarnaast een kistje met dubbele MD speler. Elke keer werd een nummer op 2 spelers geselecteerd en afgespeeld (voor zover ik kon zien), waarbij het enige verschil was dat de ene speler de "tijd" weergaf, en de andere de "resterende tijd". Kan iemand me uitleggen wat het nut daarvan is? Voor het geval dat de ene speler vastloopt ofzo? Dan kan ik nog wel wat andere dingen dubbel uit gaan voeren :P

----------


## kokkie

> Weekje geleden kwam Anita Meyer inprikken, die kerel had een rackje met daarnaast een kistje met dubbele MD speler. Elke keer werd een nummer op 2 spelers geselecteerd en afgespeeld (voor zover ik kon zien), waarbij het enige verschil was dat de ene speler de "tijd" weergaf, en de andere de "resterende tijd". Kan iemand me uitleggen wat het nut daarvan is? Voor het geval dat de ene speler vastloopt ofzo? Dan kan ik nog wel wat andere dingen dubbel uit gaan voeren :P



Ik heb ook een tijdje setjes voor Anita neer gezet en inderdaad wordt er altijd dubbel gestart voor het geval een MD vastloopt, overslaat etc. De tijd zal toeval zijn, na een paar optredens ken je de nummers wel en als dat niet zo is, zou je toch zo muzikaal moeten zijn om het te kunnen aanvoelen.

De MD speler staat dus al dubbel opgesteld, de microfoon ook, worden er altijd 2 gestoken en gechecked en ik kan je verzekeren, de spare mengtafel staat in de auto. En persoonlijk vind ik ook dat dat allemaal zaken zijn die eigenlijk normaal zijn bij professionals. Maar goed, de markt wordt uiteraard weer verziekt door prutsers.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> De MD speler staat dus al dubbel opgesteld, de microfoon ook, worden er altijd 2 gestoken en gechecked en ik kan je verzekeren, de spare mengtafel staat in de auto. En persoonlijk vind ik ook dat dat allemaal zaken zijn die eigenlijk normaal zijn bij professionals. Maar goed, de markt wordt uiteraard weer verziekt door prutsers.



Ik vind het nogal overdreven om alles maar dubbel te gaan meenemen, aansluiten. Als je er voor zorgt dat je spullen goed in orde zijn en regelmatig het nodige onderhoud krijgen moet het gewoon goed werken.

Lijkt mij erg zinloos om alles maar dubbel te doen. Ook een aardige kostenpost lijkt me.

----------


## cobi

> Ik vind het nogal overdreven om alles maar dubbel te gaan meenemen, aansluiten. Als je er voor zorgt dat je spullen goed in orde zijn en regelmatig het nodige onderhoud krijgen moet het gewoon goed werken.
> 
> Lijkt mij erg zinloos om alles maar dubbel te doen. Ook een aardige kostenpost lijkt me.



Hier kunnen we een compleet topic over vullen. 

Het moment dat het mis gaat is vaak het juiste moment om de amateurs van de profs te onderscheiden en te bewijzen dat je je geld waard bent.

ALLES dubbel uitvoeren is misschien wat overdreven. Maar je moet wel zorgen dat het optreden altijd door kan gaan als er iets mis gaat. Apparatuur als MD spelers, mic's en mengtafels moet je dus gewoon dubbel bij je hebben in een dergelijk geval (een spare tafeltje kan uiteraard gewoon een goedkoop behringer tafeltje zijn van 100 euro). Ik heb in mijn tape-act cariere maar 1x gebruik gemaakt van een spare tafel, maar ik was blij dat ik 'em bij me had. Versterkerrekken kan je vaak zo uitvoeren dat je nog speakers bij mekaar kan prikken waardoor je toch een acceptabel geluid hebt. Processor/Crossovers kan je in geval van nood vervangen door op je mengtafel de Crossover 'na te EQ-en en dit signaal naar de juiste versterkers te sturen. Wat ik verder nog vaak doe is als ik met zendermic's werk, toch nog een draadmicje klaar leggen. Zeker als je in Antwerpen staat of in de buurt van schipbol is dit een aanrader.

Bij Anita Meijer loopt de 2e band iid mee als spare en om door te kunnen als midden in een nummer de MD kapt. Ik heb dit ooit van de huidige tech van AM afgekeken en heb het ook nooit meer afgeleerd (als een artiest tenminste spare MD's bij zich heeft).

Preventief onderhoud is allemaal leuk en aardig maar een verkeerd spanning of bier in je tafel is niet altijd te voorkomen.

----------


## lifesound

> ... een verkeerd spanning of bier in je tafel is niet altijd te voorkomen.



Voor een verkeerde spanning heb ik dan weer een geweldig toestel ontdekt.
Men noemt het een multimeter...

----------


## pri_snl

> Want 4 van de 5 mensen in de zaal heeft toch geen benul van hoe het klinkt en/of zou moeten klinken. Daar lopen we alleen zelf over te klagen.



Als je dus een flink feestje hebt zijn er dus toch al snel tientallen mensen die er wel op letten :Wink:  , en als het dus niet klinkt merken heus wel een aantal mensen dat

----------


## Gast1401081

> Bij Anita Meijer loopt de 2e band iid mee als spare en om door te kunnen als midden in een nummer de MD kapt. Ik heb dit ooit van de huidige tech van AM afgekeken en heb het ook nooit meer afgeleerd (als een artiest tenminste spare MD's bij zich heeft).



die hobbelt hier ook op t forum rond...
en t leuke is dat je met de afsrandsbediening 2 dezelfde players bediend, er ook een synchroon geluid uitkomt...

----------


## cobi

> Voor een verkeerde spanning heb ik dan weer een geweldig toestel ontdekt.
> Men noemt het een multimeter...



Heel fijn, ga jij maar lekker de spanning meten. Maar als je met haast ergens binnenkomt met je tape setje sla je dit soort dingen al snel over. Het is trouwens maar een voorbeeld van iets wat mis kan gaan.

----------


## cobi

> die hobbelt hier ook op t forum rond...
> en t leuke is dat je met de afsrandsbediening 2 dezelfde players bediend, er ook een synchroon geluid uitkomt...



Wie hobbelt hier rond? Anita?  :Smile:  

Je MD's tegelijk instarten met 1 afstandsbediening inderdaad kunnen. Al vertrouw ik met instartjes niet zo graag op een afstandsbediening.

----------


## shure-fan

even een vraagje aan de mixers van tape-setjes hier:  Hoelang doen jullie er gemiddeld over om een setje neer te zetten,

aangezien ik aankomend weekend een tape-setje moet opzetten voor een act,   dus graag ook tips

----------


## Outline

Ligt eraan hoeveel je moet neerzetten, waar, trap op, hoe goed je je set kent, enz. Kan in 5 min maar ook dat je een half uur nodig hebt. Dus...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ligt eraan hoe ervaren je bent....Of het een inprikker is of niet....met of zonder monitors....Vanaf 5 min. zeg maar...tot inderdaad een half uur...

----------


## cobi

> even een vraagje aan de mixers van tape-setjes hier: Hoelang doen jullie er gemiddeld over om een setje neer te zetten,
> 
> aangezien ik aankomend weekend een tape-setje moet opzetten voor een act, dus graag ook tips



Gewoon lekker op tijd vertrekken. Ik ben meestal toch wel een uurtje van te voren aanwezig. Soms zelfs meer. Vind het altijd wel lekker om tijd te zijn en effe te kunnen babbelen met aanwezige technici en organisatie, verder kan er onderweg natuurlijk van alles gebeuren waarddoor je langer onderweg bent, ook een rede om het allemaal niet zo krap te plannen voor mij.

----------


## Jeroen

Volgens mij krijgen we nu 3 topics in 1?
Wordt allemaal erg onoverzichtelijk op deze manier.

Topic1: Ja lekkere zooi daar op die bruiloft, dit heeft denk ik toch allemaal wel een beetje te maken met de in-ear hype onder de Hollandse artiesten die er heerst. Beter voor je oren is en blijft discutabel. "Vroeger" in de tijd dat we veel tape dingen deden en er stond een setje die voldeed pakte ik dat wel, veel makkelijker voor iedereen. Maar ja, dan lagen er ook fatsoenlijke floortjes en waren ze goed gechecked door een techneut en niet door een willekeurige DJ die nu op pad mag met een tape-artiest.

@Showband Karaoke tech/act? Ik denk dat de Gibsons een van de weinige acts in Nederland is die ook nog wat leuks met instrumenten doet op het podium. Het hardste is ie wel en daar zijn wij en de klant ook niet altijd even blij mee, hard = op verzoek van de artiest. Ik gebruik die monitor overigens alleen als ik ergens niet op het front kan gaan luisteren en als het backstage druk word met mensen die er niets te zoeken hebben om ze maar weg te kunnen jagen, dus trek je plan als je de afluistering te hard vindt. En qua monitors liggen daar TurboSound TFM330 met een Crest 8001 op het laag.

Topic2: Onzinnige discussie? Iedereen heeft zo z'n smaak over mengtafels, maar 1 ding weet ik zeker,... kwaliteit van de "low-budget" Midas is niet te vergelijken met een H2000 of een H3000. Ik heb zowel met de XL4, H3000 en de Venice/Verona gewerkt en er zit echt een serieus verschil tussen die tafels. EN NEE, de Venice klinkt niet hetzelfde, de EQ is niet gelijk en ook de signaal/ruisverhoudingen niet. Ohw! Laten we het ook hebben over modulaire bouw, 48v per kanaal (ook ECHT 48v bij gebruik van 20 kanalen) Dus denk aub niet dat je voor 2000 euro dezelfde kwaliteit koopt als wanneer je een H3000 koopt. Niet alleen de sticker maakt het prijsverschil.

Topic3: @Shure-fan Wat hebben ze precies nodig,... vertel gerust wat meer  :Smile:   :Smile:  Maar het bouwen varieert ook per locatie. Kan idd vanaf een min of 5 tot een half uur duren.

----------


## @lex

> Sterker nog, waarom je rackje in de auto laten staan wanneer je met een artiest bent die daarvoor geld betaald? Of geef je spontaan korting wanneer op locatie blijkt dat de set die daar staat gewoon prima te gebruiken is?



Ehhh, wacht ff. Dus omdat de artiest betaalt voor de apparatuur zet je dus hoe dan ook je eigen set neer? Al zou er een identieke set staan van je dubbelganger? Vreemde wereld!

Ik werk in het theater. Ik verhuur apparatuur en bedien het spul. Gebruik een middelgrote EAW set. Maar als ik in de tour ergens een goedgeplaatste en goed aangesloten D&B, Apogee of Meyer set tegenkom, dan blijft mijn set in de auto staan. Dat weet de klant ook: waarom perse gebruiken waar je voor betaalt als het minstens net zo goed kan klinken op de installatie van het huis en je nog tijd bespaart ook???

Ik heb dan wel bij de onderhandelingen afgesproken dat ik zo werk. De klant heeft daar helemaal geen moeite mee (tot je dus ineens altijd op het huissysteem draait, maar dat doe ik dus ook niet).

Mvg, @lex

----------


## Nisha

Ik zie dat Rocky´s ook aanwezig is,
Dat is een bedrijf uit Oosterhout,
Hij heeft een geluidsbedrijf maar hij is zelf ook artiest.
Trad hij zelf op of was dat een ander?

----------


## ralph

@lex,
In het theater heb je rustig de tijd om te bekijken/luisteren of de set een set is waarmee je uit de voeten kunt. Tape act wil zeggen, alles in een klein uurtje op z'n plek. Enige check die je kunt doen is een line check en dan ga je uit.
Er zijn in dit circuit naast de hele goede bedrijven ontzettend veel beunhazen actief, bedrijven die met een PA uit het jaar kruik, sets die de bezoekersaantallen echt niet aankunnen.

Mert name de combinatie van: onbekend met wie je samenwerkt, prestatiedruk zorgt ervoor dat je wel je eigen set gaat stacken.

Wanneer alles op locatie al prima voor mekaar is, dan laat je dat natuurlijk achterwege...maar 9:10 is dat helaas niet zo.

----------


## showband

En ook andersom. karaokeact die aan een kant van het toneel (bovenzaal evenementenruimte bij de kuip) 1 (prachtige) DB stack neerzet voor 500 man waar je aan de lange zijde staat. En dan van achter de stack mixt met de prachtige yamahatafel waar de mix perfect is. Tenminste achter de stack. Voor het publiek die vóór de speaker staat echter ....Een zone knetterharde hoog.  :EEK!:  (beginnend aan de linkerkant van het toneel tot middenvoor het toneel naar rechtsmidden in de zaal. (kuip feestzaal) En in de helft van de zaal (buiten de dekking van de ene speakerstack) matig geluid... :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Maar goed merkengeil dus sleuren ze liever.

----------


## bran0985

Nu wil ik ook ff... heb trouw alle pagina's gelezen. Stel...je bent een duo... normaal werk je met je eigen set maar je moet/mag ergens optreden als "tussen act" voor een half uur. In het verleden wilden wij niet moeilijk doen en kwamen inderdaad aan met een MD-tje (kost ook nog een avondje werk om het voor af op MDte zetten want normaal werken wij met een PC)en 1 gitaar. Wij stelden ons altijd netjes voor aan de geluids "techneuten" haalde ook nog wat te drinken voor ze... en vroegen dan "2 microfoons 1 x D.I. voor gitaartje en bandje aanzetten... pauzes stonden al op de band dus 1 x op play drukken beetje galm op micr. beetje zaalgeluid terug op monitor beetje mix maken en klaar... Nou wordt er snel (door sommige) dénigerend over tape acts gesproken en over de technisie die tape acts bedienen maar het schijnt toch niet makkelijk te zijn om daar een goede mix van te maken... meestal drijft het bandje ergens op de achtergrond staan de stemmen veels te hard er bovenop en over die gitaar maar niet te praten... De kunst is om het te laten klinken als een bendje! En dan zullen we het niet over feedback hebben... Maar goed ik snap dat de meeste geluidsmensen de "tape act" als een noodzakelijk kwaad zien... dus als je zo een paar keer op je bek bent gegaan ga je vanzelf die koelkast mee sleuren....

----------


## GoTMoRe

Maar dan kun je alsnog je eigen geluidsman meeslepen, plaatsvan die koelkast, die vast niet vol zal zitten met goud gele rakkertjes :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zonder dat je al dat gezeur hebt.

----------


## bran0985

> Maar dan kun je alsnog je eigen geluidsman meeslepen, plaatsvan die koelkast, die vast niet vol zal zitten met goud gele rakkertjes
> 
> Zonder dat je al dat gezeur hebt.



Daar heb jij weer gelijk in. 
Maar wij "hadden" de overtuiging dat een techneut die een band kan mixen ook die 5 kanaaltjes van ons wel zou kunnen schuiven....

Maar goed, meestal vinden de techneuten in de praktijk al die eigen geluidsmensen met hun eigen apparatuur niet zo erg als dat ze in dit forum doen lijken... Je stuurt 2 kanaaltjes recht uit pannetje links/rechts, schuiven open en pauze....
Volgende artiest; schuifies dicht, 2 touwtjes om steken, schuifies open en pauze... :Wink:

----------


## Jeroen

> Nu wil ik ook ff... heb trouw alle pagina's gelezen. Stel...je bent een duo... normaal werk je met je eigen set maar je moet/mag ergens optreden als "tussen act" voor een half uur. In het verleden wilden wij niet moeilijk doen en kwamen inderdaad aan met een MD-tje (kost ook nog een avondje werk om het voor af op MDte zetten want normaal werken wij met een PC)en 1 gitaar. Wij stelden ons altijd netjes voor aan de geluids "techneuten" haalde ook nog wat te drinken voor ze... en vroegen dan "2 microfoons 1 x D.I. voor gitaartje en bandje aanzetten... pauzes stonden al op de band dus 1 x op play drukken beetje galm op micr. beetje zaalgeluid terug op monitor beetje mix maken en klaar... Nou wordt er snel (door sommige) dénigerend over tape acts gesproken en over de technisie die tape acts bedienen maar het schijnt toch niet makkelijk te zijn om daar een goede mix van te maken... meestal drijft het bandje ergens op de achtergrond staan de stemmen veels te hard er bovenop en over die gitaar maar niet te praten... De kunst is om het te laten klinken als een bendje! En dan zullen we het niet over feedback hebben... Maar goed ik snap dat de meeste geluidsmensen de "tape act" als een noodzakelijk kwaad zien... dus als je zo een paar keer op je bek bent gegaan ga je vanzelf die koelkast mee sleuren....



Sterker nog, we gaan voor een bepaalde act zelfs per locatie bekijken hoeveel PA we mee gaan nemen. Ongeacht hoe groot, wat en wie er staat ploffen wij een stapel hout neer.

5 uit 5 shows is gebeleken dat sowieso discotheken het inprikken niet hebben begrepen. De sets zijn ingeregeld op stamp herrie en niet geschit om een stem verstaanbaar te laten klinken. Ook collegabedrijven lijken het heerlijk te vinden om hun setje te gaan "tunen" terwijl er een showtje aan de gang is. Gek he? Ze nemen weer hun eigen spul mee.

Het maakt mij niet uit of ik nou 5 minuten of 5 uur moet bouwen voor een show van een half uur. Neem je werk serieus en doe het goed, of doe het niet. En blijkbaar moet tegenwoordig alles zelf gedaan worden als je een beetje geluid wil kunnen maken zonder dat er een tech met veel te grote ego denkt dat HIJ bepaald hoe het moet klinken. Dus toonregeling recht, gain op 0db en laat het met rust.

Maar goed, ben het er wel mee eens dat het onpraktisch is en het er niet al te gelikt uit ziet als er nog een PA naast staat, maar het schijnt zo te moeten tegenwoordig.

----------


## bran0985

> En blijkbaar moet tegenwoordig alles zelf gedaan worden als je een beetje geluid wil kunnen maken zonder dat er een tech met veel te grote ego denkt dat HIJ bepaald hoe het moet klinken. Dus toonregeling recht, gain op 0db en laat het met rust



Daar komt nog zo'n probleem om de hoek kijken... je zet dus een eigen setje neer (wij doen bediening en optreden allemaal zelf) hoor je terwijl je bezig bent de hele zooi veranderen.... Geloof me, terwijl je staat op te treden is dat knap waardeloos! Nu zal ik nooit, en zeker niet in het licht en met microfoon, aanmerkingen maken op de technicus en hem ook nog bedanken maar vrolijk wordt je daar niet van.... al mag je dat nooit aan de zaal laten merken...

Om de techneuten even voor te zijn; Het gaat vaak zat ook goed! En ja, wij zouden héél graag een tecnicus bij ons willen hebben maar financieel is dat helaas voor ons niet haalbaar... ten zij de belasting e.d. ons zouden willen sponseren  :Wink:   (dat is nou het makke van die "B artiesten" :Big Grin:  )

----------


## JeroenVDV

Waar ik ook een beetje moe van word, zijn de tape-acts van de wat bekendere artiesten die met een bakwagen met bijv. een standaard C7-setje aankomen. Blijft erin staan totdat de beste man heeft bekeken of de aanwezige set voldoet of niet.

Wat een grapjas, alsof'ie de C7 set op elke plek zomaar kan inzetten. Is ook niet heilig, al denkt de technicus in kwestie vaak van wel.

----------


## bran0985

> Waar ik ook een beetje moe van word, zijn de tape-acts van de wat bekendere artiesten die met een bakwagen met bijv. een standaard C7-setje aankomen. Blijft erin staan totdat de beste man heeft bekeken of de aanwezige set voldoet of niet.
> 
> Wat een grapjas, alsof'ie de C7 set op elke plek zomaar kan inzetten. Is ook niet heilig, al denkt de technicus in kwestie vaak van wel.



Ik verontschuldig maar gelijk mijn dommigheid.... maar wat bedoel je met een "bakwagen" en wat is een C7 set??

----------


## sd_2

verontschuldiging aanvaard, bakwagen is een klein vrachtwagentje met een meubelbak achterop die meestal met klein rijbewijs te rijden is en een C7 is een type speaker van het merk D&B.

Gr, D

----------


## bran0985

> verontschuldiging aanvaard, bakwagen is een klein vrachtwagentje met een meubelbak achterop die meestal met klein rijbewijs te rijden is en een C7 is een type speaker van het merk D&B.
> 
> Gr, D



 :Big Grin:   ik zat beetje moeilijker te denken...   toch bedankt voor de uitleg.

----------


## Jeroen

> Waar ik ook een beetje moe van word, zijn de tape-acts van de wat bekendere artiesten die met een bakwagen met bijv. een standaard C7-setje aankomen. Blijft erin staan totdat de beste man heeft bekeken of de aanwezige set voldoet of niet.
> 
> Wat een grapjas, alsof'ie de C7 set op elke plek zomaar kan inzetten. Is ook niet heilig, al denkt de technicus in kwestie vaak van wel.



Het gaat er ook niet altijd om of de set die er staat voldoet of niet. Probleem is, en dat heb ik eerder proberen uit te leggen, is dat 99% van de inprik klussen om een wazige reden niet altijd goed verloopt.

En wanneer je de bus leeg maakt weet je gewoon zeker dat de show wel goed verloopt omdat je het dan voor 100% in eigen hand hebt.

----------


## showband

ik blijf het wel wazig vinden dat er een dikke frontset neergezet moet worden naast een werkende dikkefrontset om technische problemen te voorkomen.

Het lijkt mij toch dat op twee inputs inprikken van een werkende mengtafel+crossover+versterker+luidsprekerset minder storingskans heeft dan al die dingen gaan opstellen en hopen dat het in een keer werkt "omdat je het zelf doet"?  :Confused:

----------


## Jeroen

> Het lijkt mij toch dat op twee inputs inprikken van een werkende mengtafel+crossover+versterker+luidsprekerset minder storingskans heeft dan al die dingen gaan opstellen en hopen dat het in een keer werkt "omdat je het zelf doet"?



Ik hoef niet te hopen dat alles het doet, alles doet het, punt. Als ik mijn set niet met vertrouwen kan gaan bouwen en zeker weet dat het werkt moet ik echt achter m'n oren gaan krabben en had ik van te voren moeten zorgen dat ik het zeker zou weten. Zou van de zotte zijn dat je niet op je spullen kan vertrouwen, en ja er kan wel eens wat kapot maar voor 98% van de problemen is een oplossing.

Maar blijkbaar moet het zo gaan. Leuk dat er goed werkende setjes staan op locatie, maar ik verwacht buiten dat het werkt voor de band ook werkt voor mij. En ik hoor het iets teveel van m'n collega's dat er spontaan iets niet werkt. Dus dan eigen set, worden we nog voor betaald ook.

----------


## RayM

Toch maar even reageren, wij hebben jaarlijks met een 15 tal "tape acts" te maken. En dat gaat altijd, zonder problemen, over onze set.
Gewoon van te voren even contact zoeken met het bedrijf wat de techniek voor de act doet, even afstemmen en het is geregeld. Op de avond zelf wacht je de technici op. Bakje koffie, sigaretje (eventueel).
Spullen op het podium, inprikken, 2 schuifjes open en spelen maar.
Na afloop nog een bakkie en tot ziens maar weer.
Dit werkt bij ons al jaren goed en zonder problemen.

_Maar dit is toch eigenlijk het fotoforum??????_

----------


## Jeroen

Zo doen wij het ook,... en zo worden we graag ontvangen :-)
Maar ja, het gross doet het helaas niet zo.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Het gaat er ook niet altijd om of de set die er staat voldoet of niet. Probleem is, en dat heb ik eerder proberen uit te leggen, is dat 99% van de inprik klussen om een wazige reden niet altijd goed verloopt.
> 
> En wanneer je de bus leeg maakt weet je gewoon zeker dat de show wel goed verloopt omdat je het dan voor 100% in eigen hand hebt.



Helaas is mij tot nu toe op bijna ELKE klus met trots verteld dat'ie (ie: de gast-technicus), *mocht het setje niet goed genoeg klinken of te klein zijn*, nog een C7-setje in z'n bakwagen had staan.

Beetje van het niveau dat tijdens George Baker op een (sjiek) bedrijfsfeest 1 van de technici (jawel, er waren er geloof ik 2 of 3 meegekomen) aan komt kloppen bij de FOH dat de set toch echt veel harder moet kunnen, hij moet gelijk helemaal vol gas. Ware het niet dat de regie van het evenement op de FOH zit en bepaalt op welk volume er wordt gespeeld, en ZEKER niet een gast-technicus die zich lekker met z'n 2 schuifjes op z'n tafel moet bemoeien en verder de regie en het totaalgeluid moet overlaten aan de mensen die daarvoor zijn ingehuurd. 

Kan er ook wat mee te maken hebben dat de monitoren van de beste man zo oorverdovend hard moesten staan dat ze het zaalgeluid (JBL semi-line-array), dat op vrij hoog volume stond, nog steeds overstemden...

----------


## Jeroen

Ja, dat soort grapjassen heb je helaas ook. Hij zal denk ik ook die kastjes mee naar bed nemen?

Het hangt ook een beetje af voor welke artiest je aan het werk bent, wat voor soort feest het is en het genre muziek. Kijk op sommige locaties kan je het niet maken om daar alles zelf te gaan bouwen.

In mijn verhaal doelde ik meer op discotheken, feesttenten en feestjes waar een stapel spaanplaat met speakers staat. Als techneut moet je een beetje inschatten hoe het op dat feest gaat en wat daar de bedoeling van is, en niet alleen maar je master door de VU's willen duwen.

Dus ik zeg, ja! Op sommige feestjes kun je het niet maken en zien ze maar wat ze aan de voorkant doen, als de monitors maar goed zijn en de rest moet knallen en goed voor elkaar zijn, en dat doe ik met m'n eigen set. Zekerheid.

----------


## louw013

> En zeker veel Nederlandstalige shit? Ik zie wat 'bekende' gezichten...Maar in dat circuit is dit dus normaal...Dit vaak omdat ze niet weten hoe een andere set werkt..om het ff kort door de bocht te zeggen...Dat komt weer omdat dat soort B artiesten, over het algemeen, nog al kunnen zeuren...



Dat je niet weg bent van Nederlandstalig dat kan, maar om het shit te noemen gaat mij wat te ver. Het heeft wel degelijk entertainment waarde, anders waren er niet zo veel van deze (B) artiesten. Ik ken er wel die beter zijn dan hun doorgebroken vakbroeders. Wat het inprikken betreft heb je gelijk. Vaak zetten ze hetzelfde materiaal neer, en kan het mannetje achter de knoppen nog wel even terug naar school. Wat ik zag op de foto's is bescheten, want als gast P.A.c.q. Disco, laat je toch niet meer dan een extra P.A. de zaal in komen. Jammer.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Tja..De Gibsons worden ook oud... Die draaien ff uit mijn hoofd met wat EAW SM84 of Turbo Sound...Ik weet dat de geluidsman van de Gibsons er ook niet echt blij mee is...



Hey Olaf, laat Hennie maar schuiven, die kent het klappen van de zweep nu onderhand wel lijkt me, enneh, idd, Turbo normalerwijs, als er plaats voor is op het podium.......
Groetjes,
Chris.

PS, dan zou als het goed is de acoustische drumkit van de Gibsons ook als monitor gezien kunnen worden, dat is misschien een van de redenen waarom Hennie het zo hard moet zetten, anders horen de andere heren niks meer he, alleen drum.....

----------


## laptop

kun je stoppen met oude koeien uit de sloot te halen?? :Mad:  :Mad: 

aangezien je niks nuttigs toe voegt of een vraag stelt die met dat onderwerp heeft te maken.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Ik zie heel het probleem niet, ik zie het als een uitdaging en dat ik een keer wat meer verdien zeg maar...Dat ik een keer mijn spullen in de auto kan laten...En ik ben van mening als je met spullen van een ander kunt werken, je goed over komt...Als ik ergens binnen kom en er staat een of andere bagger installatie, dan wordt het anders...Maar de betere merken Soundcraft, Midas, DDA, A&H, Crest, Lexicon, TC enz...draai ik mijn hand niet voor om...Máár, das per persoon verschillend...



Helemaal mee eens Olaf, een beetje techneut kan idd met alle bekende A-merken uit de voeten, tenminste, dat zou zo MOETEN zijn .....
Groetjes,
Chris

----------


## Jeroen

Hey Der CHRISTOFFEL  :Big Grin: 

@Laptop hij voegt wel iets toe, namelijk dat hij vind dat een beetje techneut met alle A merken uit de voeten moet kunnen en daar ben ik het ook mee eens. Jouw berichtje komt uit de categorie "voegt niets toe" en niet die van Chris.

Daarnaast haalt Chris in zijn eerste berichtje best een belangrijk punt aan. Lees de PS nog maar een keer goed.

Dus, in plaats van zeuren kun je proberen om daarop in te haken.

----------

